# Help! Neptune Apex System set up



## zyinmaster (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I recently purchased a Neptune system. I am having trouble setting it up from the start. Wondering anyone lives in Richmond can help me out? just to show me how to set it up. I can even pay some money for the help.


----------

